# leaving pets in car



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

big debate on facebook that driving me crazy. would any of you leave your pet in your car with the car running with the AC on? i wouldnt, things could happen


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have. Current ride won't let me lock the door with the engine running so there's a problem. Earlier vehicle, park in shade, windows down 6 inches, AC on, vehicle running, check frequently. 

There's a devise called I think "Hot Dog" that is designed to automatically roll the windows down if something should happen and the AC stop working. If I remember correctly, it would also sound the horn. Vehicle at the time was a standard transmission and this would only work with an automatic so I didn't get one.

I wouldn't do this often - generally only when traveling and needing to leave the vehicle and not take the dogs with me.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

No way!Too easy for them to step on the window buttons!


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I do in my daily driver because it has crank windows, but never more then 5-10 minutes. Basically we are on our way somewhere and I need to stop for a drink or something.. Never into walmart or something, just corner stores basically. No in the weekend warrior, power windows, standard with no e brake, and he has a habit of hitting the shifter a lot, so last thing I want is to come out to bear rolling into traffic.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I know of one breeder (different breed) that left 2 or 3 prized puppies (that she was keeping back for herself) in the SUV and went to lunch with her training group. She left the car running and the AC on. For some reason the engine crapped out. It was a sad ending. She lost both (or 3, don't remember) puppies. It took a long time for her to forgive herself. 

I personally would not do that.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

It's 40 with humidity today. I'm sitting on the training field. Dogs are in the suv with the back hatch up and all windows open. There is a reflector in the windshield. There is water in the crates and the dogs are fine. 
Forget the ac.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> It's 40 with humidity today. I'm sitting on the training field. Dogs are in the suv with the back hatch up and all windows open. There is a reflector in the windshield. There is water in the crates and the dogs are fine.
> Forget the ac.


That's me too. I almost never run the ac for any reason. If I stop then windows are rolled down. If we are at training, the reflector goes in the front window and the hatch is open. Sometimes I have to rig up shade blankets to the windows. Dogs are always fine and I don't have to worry about the motor dying.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I seldom run AC either, and want my dogs aclimated to the heat. 
I do have issue with leaving my vehicle in the sun at training, even with doors open, water bucket in crate, fan running on the crate it gets hot for the dogs.
My van is silver, I have reflective mesh covers too, but when it is high humidity with high temps, it is dangerous at training....especially after a training session, one place I train there is absolutely no shaded parking.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

No shade here. I want my dogs in drive doing obedience and doing protection work regardless of Temps. I need them acclimated to the heat. 
There is no danger as long as your cooling down the dog after sessions. Too many people just toss the hot dog back in the box after a session instead of taking a few mins to walk them and let them cool down.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

That would be an interesting poll question.

I have (sparingly) in the past; locked (spare key with me), on, AC on, in shade for errands less that 10 minutes (like library, post office) mostly to top temp is @80ish. We don't have idling (<--spelling?) laws (that I know of) and if he (Leo) is going to be with me during the day, he is going to be AC'd with loads of ice water. Of course, if I want a steering wheel when I return, I make errands short and sweet and have a treat in hand.

Dog Tip: Pets in Hot Cars

Side note: This past week (among other people leaving their dogs in their cars with 2 inches of window open and 911 being called at least 2X) I was out and about with Leo and we parked to get organized (I don't even like traveling with him when it is extremely hot like <90F+); there was a car with a passenger side window down about 3 inches with a silver sun-reflector covering the opening, in a Handi-reserved spot, car off. I called 911 and investigated and an elderly woman was left there while her daughter went into to store to shop. It was 98F outside. She came out and I asked what she was thinking and she replied to mind my own business. I said I called the police and she jumped in her car and pulled up window and blasted AC. I was leaving the area a bit later and saw a police car pulled next to her car in another reserved spot with another car and the woman was arguing with another bystander (I assume for the same reason). This older lady was in her late 80s. What is wrong with people!!?!!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Try Texas and say forget the AC.  There is no way you can leave the dogs in the vehicle without it -- so I don't. Right now it's a balmy 98 deg and 42 percent humidity. Yeahhh.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

arkansas. 102 degrees, 70% humidity. actually, this is the first year that we've turned the AC on this early. don't go anywhere in the heat of the day. my Durango is the first car I've owned that even had working AC. you get used to it.


usually don't turn it on until mid- August but my husband got spoiled at work where the office AC stays turned down into the upper 60s lol


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I do this all the time, leave the car running and ac on and lock with a spare key while I run into stores for about 15 mins. I always park in the shade and highs are usually mid 80's in the summer here. In the extremely unlikely event that my car engine decided to crap out, I'd be back out of the store in usually less than 10 mins anyways. I wouldn't feel comfortable doing this if it was super hot out or if I had to park in the sun.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Right now it is 86F feels like 100.4F with 59% humidity. And it has cooled significantly since mid day, it was brutal at 2:56pm today but the dogs were wrestling and playing despite the heat and we still don't have AC on. My dogs are acclimated to the heat and have been outside playing all day. I would not dream of leaving them in a car on a day like today, if we were at training I would have my ez up tent set up so they had shade and a good breeze. But I still don't ever use my AC.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

MamaofLEO said:


> T We don't have idling (<--spelling?) laws (that I know of) !


glad you know there are laws i know here in ohio its illegal (in the winter that i know of) unless you have a remote start.


another things that gets me is people leave note saying that if you break their window they break your face. or my lawyer breaks your wallet.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I have left my girl in her crate in my car for up to 5 minutes to run in a mail a letter but it is way too hot here to consider leaving her for any amount of time. Even in the shade it is over 90F here. If for some reason the car stopped running it could get to 120 very quickly. I would not go out of sight of my car either.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The only time I leave them in the car is when I go to the gas station, in and out. They are not left in the car for any other reason. If I have to run in a store where I can't physically see them, they stay home.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Galathiel said:


> Try Texas and say forget the AC.  There is no way you can leave the dogs in the vehicle without it -- so I don't. Right now it's a balmy 98 deg and 42 percent humidity. Yeahhh.


We were worse then texas today around 100 degrees, and you could drink the air.. We went out to lunch after training, dogs were barely panting when I got back to the truck. Didnt even have a fan going.

There are numerous hunt trials down in texas, ask some of those guys if they need AC..

Dogs can be hot..just like people can be hot, thats not a problem. We sweat they pant. Panting does not necessarily mean the dog is in danger just like sweating does not necessarily mean we are in danger.

Its when the windows are up or barely open that maginifies the sun without letting heat dissipate, lack of air circulation, putting the dogs up hot when their body temps are elevated without proper cool down, and lack of water that creates dangerous scenarios.

I train in winter too, and it gets to -40 degrees celcius. Dogs are sitting in the truck for a few hours during those occassions too and they are also fine. In that instance its a matter of insuring they are out of the wind and dont get wet.

They hysteria surrounding this topic is ridiculous. If I have to listen to one more idiot explain that dogs are wearing the equivalent to winter coats 24/7.....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would rather take the side of precaution....there is a danger when it comes to overheating and once a dog overheats, it is prone to temp sensitivity. Not hysteria...just common sense.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ya, this is how we roll, lol


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I live in Florida and I do if I am running into a jiffy store or I'm packing the car with them in it or one dog is in the car and I'm running in to get the other. 
My car doesn't use a key, it just needs the keys to be near the ignition to start. Then I can take the keys with me and the car will still run. That way even if the doors are locked, I can open them with my keys. The car won't go into drive, neutral, or reverse because the keys are too far away from the ignition. The gear shifter locks. 
If I'm going somewhere and it's not just a quick run in, I leave them at home


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> ya, this is how we roll, lol


:laugh:

LOL!!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> I would rather take the side of precaution....there is a danger when it comes to overheating and once a dog overheats, it is prone to temp sensitivity. Not hysteria...just common sense.


To each their own..
I prefer to follow the tried and true tenets of observation, learned experience and common sense.

Frying my multi thousand dollar dogs and 1000s of hours of training is not high on my list of things to do.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> To each their own..
> I prefer to follow the tried and true tenets of observation, learned experience and common sense.
> 
> Frying my multi thousand dollar dogs and 1000s of hours of training is not high on my list of things to do.


 I agree. The patrol truck did not have a/c. We were to keep the windows open so the air could circulate, and watch our dogs. Why? Because in the bosses opinion the dogs were far more at risk if we pulled them out of a cold truck and asked them to work in 100 degree temps.
I could give you a long list of dogs, including Sabs, who did just fine. And in way below zero temps? Also fine. Of course we were never away from the trucks for long without the dogs. Windows had sturdy screens and the trucks had water buckets with 'splash stops'.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nope. Too many police dogs end up dead that way. AC units fail. Dog gets fried. 

I do leave dogs in the car with the sun roof open, and the windows down some, or the hatch open with them in crates, and the windows down enough so if some yayhoo decide to shut the back, the dogs would not expire in there.

All within reason of course.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I've left Ky in the car with the AC on to run into the washroom at a gas station, to pick up a coffee or something small - like 3-4 minutes. Most of the places I stop at all know me and my dog so I can always say - "hey, can you keep an eye on the car?" and they do. 

I wouldn't do it for anything more than 5 minutes - i.e. have lunch, go shopping, etc. You never know what could happen.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

When I was on a SAR team, during training we would all leave our dogs in our vehicles, hatches open, dogs secured in crates or leash. Titan was always was leashed to my driver seat, had the run of the back of my jeep, seats down, windows down 6 inches, not in direct sunlight and a big bowl of ice water. There is ALWAYS someone at base to check on dogs and when I leave for a scenario or to be back up, I shut the hatch with a block to leave it ventilated.. 3 years, all seasons, never had an issue. 

For the original question, I have done the Car with AC once. It was a VERY short trip that wasn't on our to do list.. We were coming back from the pet store and dog park and I remembered I needed wine for a party I was going to, and it was on my way home. Parked up front where I could see the car from anywhere in the store, left my keys in the ignition, AC on, doors unlocked, and all was good to go. I figure if you're brave enough (or dub enough) to get into my vehicle with Titan in it, then you deserve what's coming to you. That being said, I would never plan on taking Titan with me if I knew I would have to leave him in the car for some of the stops for long periods of time. Easier and safer to just leave him at home if I need to run errands.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> To each their own..
> I prefer to follow the tried and true tenets of observation, learned experience and common sense.
> 
> Frying my multi thousand dollar dogs and 1000s of hours of training is not high on my list of things to do.


If you read my previous comment, yes I do crate my dogs in my ride at training, all day long. I don't run AC but I do take precautions and use common sense.
Sometimes there is a lack of that, I see people parked in the sun, no fans running, no mesh reflective screen...feel the dog should be able to handle it....makes them stronger, ha.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

TriadGSD said:


> big debate on facebook that driving me crazy. would any of you leave your pet in your car with the car running with the AC on? i wouldnt, things could happen


No! AC can go in and out or fail. My van that I just replaced 1 week ago had AC that worked fine as long as the car was moving. If it was parked and idling and it was a hot day, it wouldn't be as strong or not cool at all when idling. When I am traveling to competitions or training, I take many precautions to keep my dogs cool, shaded, ventilated, and hydrated. I would never shut all the window and just assume the AC was doing its job.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

No way. Even if I trusted that my AC wouldn't go out (and I do, it's a newer car and reliable), it isn't legal to leave my car idling. And it's too easy to get complacent about stuff like that.

So my rules: I don't leave her in the car alone during the winter if it's below about 25 degrees (she'd probably be fine even in colder temps for the 10 minutes we're talking, but I'm not comfortable with leaving her in extreme cold). I don't leave her in the car alone during the summer if it's above 60 and sunny, or 65 and overcast. I keep the errand very fast, and if I can't complete it in the time I allot myself, I truncate where I am and leave. I can come back for whatever it is, or get it another day.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup, we do it occasionally, and only in that rare case where we have no other option, and it's only while we run into a store to shop quick...not for hours. Dog is in crate. A/C on blast. All windows rolled up. Doors locked. Never had an issue.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I leave my vehicle running all day with the AC on for my dog. If I park and it is hot, I pop the hood to vent the heat from the engine. In my patrol car, A Ford Interceptor SUV, I have separate rear AC and a heat alarm. It has a pager/ door popper that will go off and the range is about 150 yds. If the temperature in my car goes over 89 the windows go down, a large fan kicks on, my lights and horn go and I get paged. My windows are tinted and I put up a sun screen over the windshield. If I am out of my car for any length of time I check on my dog every 15 minutes or so. If we are at training and break for lunch we take turns checking on the dogs. The temperature now is 90+ every day. While I appreciate acclimating my dogs to the heat, they are in the AC all shift unless out and working. Just like I am. I do not want him "gassed" or warm when a "hot call" comes out and we could be tracking for a good distance. 

I've been working dogs for years in sport and have travelled extensively with my dogs in all kinds of weather. In the heat I will keep y personal car running as well. I have found they burn very little gas at idle, even for hours. I pop my hood, much like a NYC cab driver would to aid in preventing over heating. In my personal car I have thermometers that give both outside and interior temps. If it is over 80 - 85 degrees and I do not have a shady spot to park under, I run the AC. I do use battery operated fans and a pop up tent over my car to provide shade. Since I regularly check on my dogs I do not worry too much about the car over heating or stalling with the engine running. 

Here are some things to be careful of:

1) Do not wet your dog down or put your dog back in a crate in a car after swimming. The humidity from the moisture coming off the dog will quickly raise the temperature to dangerous levels in a plastic crate. Wetting the dog is fine, but you need to find a shady spot to hang out with the dog for a while before putting it up. 

2) Be careful with giving too much water after physical activity in the heat. Give a small amount of water and then wait 10 - 15 minutes before giving anymore. Do not leave a full water bowl with your dog after putting it up. Also, do not give ice water. Cool water is good, not ice cold water. 

3) Learn the signs of heat exhaustion and watch for them. If you have just strenuously worked your dog, walk him and let him cool down outside in the shade before putting him up. Watch the panting, gum color, skin elasticity, etc. Know the signs and be prepared to help your dog or someone else's. 

3) You can easily build a "******* cooler" and they are very effective. There are tons of videos on youtube for ******* coolers, they are cheap and very effective.


----------



## KootenayMutt (Jun 4, 2015)

No, I don't trust AC enough for that, and would have a tough time forgiving myself if anything happened. BC also has no idling laws and our second vehicle doesn't even have AC.

I do fairly regularly leave her in the car (and truck) in hot weather (nothing over 30C) for practices, classes and the odd nosework trial. In those instances I make sure that the windows are down (she is tethered), sunshield is up on the windshield, and I'm using reflective tarps and/or shade cloth to keep her comfortable, and I'm checking on her frequently. For longer stints she usually has also a frozen Kong to chew on.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I leave Fiona in the car with a/c running all the time. Usually to check my po box or get a drink. I don't lock the doors. Last Monday I was a post office and needed to mail a package, so I left car running, but took key remote with me. Came back 10 minutes later and key remote does not work when car running. Freaked out ... Fiona locked in car with a/c full blast. She was 100% fine, but I pulled my hair out waiting for aaa to show up and get the car unlocked. Will still leave her in car with a/c, but never lock the doors again.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I only lock the doors so no one steals my van with my dog inside. I don't care much about the van. I care about my dog. I don't trust anyone anywhere anymore. I'm old enough to remember never having to lock doors at home or car. Times have certainly changed. I always have my key and auto opener with me, so if the battery dies in the clicker thingy, I can just use the key to manually open the door. If that didn't work, I'd call AAA or smash the window. Van is important. Dog is 100 times more important when it comes to keeping it safe.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

On occasion. 

I do think some people are getting a bit militant about dogs in cars, busting windows and calling police without assessing the true situation. 

My friend left her dog in her Prius, with the AC running and ice water. Since it's an electric car it's quiet but you could hear the hum of the AC. A lady saw her dog in the car and called the cops. Cops get there, my friend is paged. She goes out and shows the cop the car is cool with the AC on. Waste of police officers time. Lady didn't bother the feel the glass on the car window, it was cool to the touch. 

If training, dogs are crated, with water, hatch up, windows down, fan too.

If running into the store, no shade, I'd only do it for a quick dash with car running, AC on, doors locked like Counter.

Also, when we were at the show I brought a digital wireless thermometer, left the sensor in the car on top of the crate, read out was on me. Had to watch the range but it suited our purpose well.

Another tip, Home Depot, fans that run on 18 volt batteries. The battery is kind of pricey but it runs for a good 3 1/2 hours or more, with enough power to actually move air. It can be used on other tools as well. Lot better then those little crate fans that use D batteries and barely move any air at all.

Ryobi 18-Volt ONE+ Dual Power Portable Fan (Tool-Only)-P3320 - The Home Depot


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

While we are on this topic, does anyone know what those window covers things are called? I've seen them before and want some. The ones I saw were made of (I think) plastic, looked kind of like lattice, were expandable and you put them in the open part of the window then rolled the window up so it sits tightly in place. I am paranoid and worry about someone trying to steal my dogs and I worry about someone getting bit if they stick their hands in the open window.
I am also super paranoid about the motor shutting off for whatever reason, that I will not ever leave my dogs in the car with the windows shut. I would lose my mind if I couldn't get in there. At training or trials there isn't much problem, but if I need to run into the corner store it would make me feel much better.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Mikelia said:


> While we are on this topic, does anyone know what those window covers things are called? I've seen them before and want some. The ones I saw were made of (I think) plastic, looked kind of like lattice, were expandable and you put them in the open part of the window then rolled the window up so it sits tightly in place. I am paranoid and worry about someone trying to steal my dogs and I worry about someone getting bit if they stick their hands in the open window.
> I am also super paranoid about the motor shutting off for whatever reason, that I will not ever leave my dogs in the car with the windows shut. I would lose my mind if I couldn't get in there. At training or trials there isn't much problem, but if I need to run into the corner store it would make me feel much better.



Window gate: http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Parade-Car-Window-Gate/dp/B007II01D8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1437433614&sr=8-1&keywords=dog+car+window+screen










This would be a snack for Leo


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you! I did just find them, I think they would be fine for what I'd use them for. I do like the breeze guard, it seems secure, but it is spendy. 
Has anyone used these? I think I'm going to try them out.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

yes I leave the ac on to go into the store, only for a cup of coffee or something quick, she is fine, I have gone to dog shows in the sweltering heat, and noticed dogs in vans with no ac or fans, couldn't believe it.


----------

